# BD player advice



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am planning to get a BD for my new setup with 55"LED tv

I know absolutely nothing about BD. Total noob. What should I keep in mind when buying a player?

Will CD ROM that plays BR would be the same as getting the box that plays BR?

What's the difference?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rokus666 said:


> I am planning to get a BD for my new setup with 55"LED tv
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about BD. Total noob. What should I keep in mind when buying a player?
> 
> ...


Hello,
I think you are talking about a DVD/BD Drive like used with PC's and Macs. While that could work, it would be easier to just get a standalone BDP from Panasonic for around $100 that also provides Netflix, YouTube and the like. Panasonic is my personal favorite budget BDP, but Sony, Samsung, Toshiba and others make solid ones as well. I do think Panasonic offers the best performance in the sub $150 range.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm thinking in the same line as Jungle Jack. Stand alone BD players offers much more than just a disc player. I'm impartial to Sony for the "affordable" players as I have some SACD. I also have a PS3 which is often touted as being the best BD player sub $300. 
But like Jungle Jack says, anything from Panny, LG, Samsung is also as equally good. Most of those player will offer you very similar BD playback. Choose for the features you like; type of files it plays back through USB, online content, disc load time, 3D, etc...

Also, be careful with "Wi Fi ready" and "integrated Wi Fi". Wi Fi ready means you need to buy a separate dongle which often cost upward of $50.

cheers


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd got to CNET.com and read their BD player reviews. Their editor picks will all be pretty solid. I own two brands: Oppo and LG. Oppo is tops, but you're looking at some coin... The LG I own has been solid.

At this point, the things to look for in a BD player:

1) Disc load times (some are faster than others)
2) add-on's like streaming services... YouTube... Facebook, etc.
3) network connectivity (some require a LAN-line... Others have wireless built-in... Others require the purchase of an external dongle). Wireless is obviously optimal --- makes updating firmware really easy!
4) disc comparability... Less of an issue these days. But, it you read user reviews, you may come across complaints that a certain model had issues playing certain discs.


Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ meant "compadability". But maybe playability is a better term!?


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!

What do you think of this? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=h0q7mPHcEeGr8c621S3TyQ0_kIP93_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16827106374


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

If you want to run your HT through your PC than it would work. However, it would be far more convenient to spend just $30-$40 more and get a standalone BDP that you would connect directly to your TV.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> If you want to run your HT through your PC than it would work. However, it would be far more convenient to spend just $30-$40 more and get a standalone BDP that you would connect directly to your TV.


I am really concerned about ugly black boxes sitting around and contaminating the room...

If there is no difference in quality, I would just put that CD Rom in the comp and stick the comp in the closet...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Go with it. However, $100 BDP's are quite slim and are often not black. Regardless, go the HTPC route. Shame it seems your PC does not have an HDMI Output as it would greatly simplify things.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

rokus666 said:


> I am really concerned about ugly black boxes sitting around and contaminating the room...
> 
> If there is no difference in quality, I would just put that CD Rom in the comp and stick the comp in the closet...


FWIW- I doubt that one box will off-set the "aesthetics" of an HDMI run from the PC to the AVR/TV, and a stand alone unit offers _a lot _more features and "ease-of-use" for the money. It _would_ work but could be a hassle. Just my 2¢.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

wgmontgomery said:


> FWIW- I doubt that one box will off-set the "aesthetics" of an HDMI run from the PC to the AVR/TV, and a stand alone unit offers _a lot _more features and "ease-of-use" for the money. It _would_ work but could be a hassle. Just my 2¢.


Oh you should see my new setup: Still in the process of remodeling, but you get the idea...


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

This was before, but now I am upgrading and remodeling:

http://www.vrhsolutions.com/samples/studio/


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what to say besides :hail:. Is this like a mixing studio or something? Is the desk in the pic your MLS? Looks like serious gears.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

sweet set-up. Rock'n the C-64?:T

Are you in an apartment? If so... your neighbors must love you:hsd:


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

yoda13 said:


> I'm not sure what to say besides :hail:. Is this like a mixing studio or something? Is the desk in the pic your MLS? Looks like serious gears.


The desk is Omnirax Presto or something, some of the older models...I am trying actually to ged rid of it... $250 takes it home.

it is just too bulky for that space... Just wanna have a blank space, no boxes, rack in the closet...

This will be mixing studio/music composing facility and a lounge room for people to hang out. I am putting a sofa on the back wall and painting the walls in some funky color...


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

27dnast said:


> sweet set-up. Rock'n the C-64?:T
> 
> Are you in an apartment? If so... your neighbors must love you:hsd:


Actually, it is a high rise apartment. No one complained so far as I am blasting 85-100 db very frequently and that includes watching hollywood movies, playing drums and cranking guitar amps :bigsmile:


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

C64 Rules!!!! I am still using it to play games and make music with...Now since I have 55" TV I will hook up the C64 to the TV and play games, as C64 is modified with composite out... This will be my perverted childhood fantasy!!:devil:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

if you go the pc route.you will need a good software player for it as well.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

pharoah said:


> if you go the pc route.you will need a good software player for it as well.


Do you have to buy that as well?


----------

